# Learning Experience



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 21, 2008)

Which is another way of saying things didn't go quite according to plan...LOL

I figured that since I had to get up early tomorrow, I'd try making a fatty or two for breakfast. I figured scrambled eggs, mushrooms and cheese would make a nice filling.

Well, pretty much it was a case of if it could go wrong, it pretty much did. I overstuffed the first one a bit and set it aside. It was nice and pretty... for a second or two...

The I noticed a small tear forming, and before my eyes, it spread the length of the fatty. I tried pushing it back together, but alas, no luck.

I think the house being a bit warm (about 78) didn't help either.

Then, a brainstorm! I took the other chub and flattened it out and wrapped the one in it. It still was a bit thin, so I figured it'd blow at some point.

I had it wrapped in wax paper, so I threw it in the freezer for a couple minutes to firm it up long enough to move to the gosm.

Since I was pretty much planning on an omelette explosion, I put a small sheet of aluminum foil under it (although in hind sight, I'd probably have ended up with better results if I hadn't).

I had the gosm running at about 235 to an internal temp of 165. There was a good deal of cheese-seepage, and the sausage apparently did not need the extra fats from the bacon (shoulda cooked it and put it on the inside instead), but it didn't turn out as badly as I was expecting.

Jeanine wanted to try it before going to sleep, so I figured what the heck...

Turns out it tasted pretty darn good, even if it was a bit on the ugly side







Ok, the camera did accompany me for most of the evening... although I was too busy going through my entire repetoire of expletives (and making up a few new ones) during the time it took to make the repairs to take pix, so here's the first q-view from us as well...


A bit too much good stuff to fit in the good stuff...



Can tell it's still too thin, but still going for it...



Slapped on some bacon bandaids, but not too hopeful...


In the GOSM... about 135* internal temp...


It didn't look too bad, compared to what I was expecting...


Ok, tasted better than it looked... and looked better than I was expecting... so can't complain I guess...



I hope all these post correctly... and next time, I'll make a few changes and hopefully will come out with some better results...

Live and learn 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## richtee (Jun 21, 2008)

That's the beauty of smokin' Bill  you can usually still eat yer mistakes!  Looks pretty good to me tho... should have seen MY first one  UGH!


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me.  So you goofed this one.  Now you have to just "eat" your mistake and try again.  Now that is what makes for a great hobby.  Better luck next time Bill.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 21, 2008)

Heck Bill it's all good! live and learn& sure looks like it Did taste great.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks great much better than my first one which ended up in a pan in the oven but still tasted decent. I'll bet that won't be your last fatty either


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

It sure looks tasty!


----------



## abelman (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good to me and probably tasted even better. Good thing about smokng is that it more art than science , IMO. So, if things don't work exactly as planned the first time, it's a great excuse to try it again.


----------



## rickandtaz (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope my first one turns out that well.  I think ya did great!


----------



## erain (Jun 21, 2008)

that fatty looks all right to me, maybe a litle ventilation on it but if it tastes as good as it looks u got a winner!!!! they all aint gonna be perfect
and dont worry if they aint. thks for sharring your smoke!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks great. And I bet it as tasty too.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 21, 2008)

I would say that was a pretty good lookin fatty fer yer first one!  Yer right, precook yer bacon, it will work a bit better fer ya, an I put mine inside the fatty too!  I'd say ya did just fine, take what ya learned on this here one an apply ta the next one, yer already addicted so yall might as well start plannin the next one!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

That fattie looks darn cute with the bacon woven thru like that! YUM!!!
The sliced version looks even yummier....well done!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey bill, if that's your bad one, I can't imagine what your good one's gonna look like! Nice Job!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 21, 2008)

Bill:

I think you are being way to hard on yourself. It look mighty fine to me and if you don't like it feel free to send it to me!


----------



## mr porky (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like it turned out ok, despite the initial setbacks.  Hope my first turns out as good!


----------

